# The New Radiohead Album



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

B-sides to Kid A and Amnesiac. Pretty solid, woulda been perfect without Follow Me Around imo.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mollig (Nov 20, 2021)

I like Kid A and Amnesiac but to me this new material sounds exactly like what it is: B-Sides and demos that for good reason were left off the albums.
I just really wish they'd bring out a proper new album. A Moon Shaped Pool is wonderful, probably my favourite album of theirs, and it seems a follow up is not even close. The individual members, especially Thom and Johnny, are doing good things themselves, but much like the Beatles as a group I really think they are better as a unit than as individuals.


----------

